# The NFL season is coming..



## Jessica&Paul (Jun 17, 2009)

My wife and I are moving to Cairo for Grad school and I am beginning to be concerned about catching NFL games.

1)Are there sports bars or other venues where we will be able to watch American Football? We will most likely be living in Maadi.

2) Should I be planning on shipping my flat screen tv? If so how should I do it? I will not be much money during my 2+ years in Cairo so buying a new one is not option.

Thanks


----------



## T.Ottawa (Jan 23, 2010)

Jessica&Paul said:


> My wife and I are moving to Cairo for Grad school and I am beginning to be concerned about catching NFL games.
> 
> 1)Are there sports bars or other venues where we will be able to watch American Football? We will most likely be living in Maadi.
> 
> ...


Did you find a place to watch football? I just arrived in Cairo last week and am trying to figure out where I could watch the afc championship game on sunday. I'm a colts fan. Ideas?


----------



## psip (Jan 20, 2010)

[/INDENT][/INDENT][/INDENT][/INDENT]


T.Ottawa said:


> Did you find a place to watch football? I just arrived in Cairo last week and am trying to figure out where I could watch the afc championship game on sunday. I'm a colts fan. Ideas?


Hey,

I'm a Vikings fan who arrived in Cairo only a week ago. I wasn't able to find any sports bars that were broadcasting the game so I ended up streaming the game from the nfl's website. They charge $25 to watch all games being aired that weekend. The quality wasn't great but it was still fun to tune in. I saw an ad earlier this week for NFL playoff games. It was a local sports channel (don't remember which one) so I'm expecting that the conference championship games will be broadcasted. If not, I'll go the internet route again. If anyone finds a pub broadcasting the big game, let me know. Go vikes!


----------



## psip (Jan 20, 2010)

Jessica&Paul said:


> My wife and I are moving to Cairo for Grad school and I am beginning to be concerned about catching NFL games.
> 
> 1)Are there sports bars or other venues where we will be able to watch American Football? We will most likely be living in Maadi.
> 
> ...


I think bringing your flat screen is feasible but programs here are broadcast in a PAL frame rate so if you're TV does not have the capability to go from NTSC to PAL then you will need to buy a converter.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

*Rugby*

why do you guys want to watch "football" when you could watch Rugby Union . . . . .Go Gloucester 
The futures bright - the futures cherry and white


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Check the Expat Clubs ... such as ACE Club, BCA Club, Maadi House, Rugby Club. I sure at least one of them will screen the game, plus have a super bowl party.
Just checked OSN(Orbit/Showtime) schedule on the 7th Feb the ProBowl (replay)screens at 22.00hrs followed by the Superbowl (live) starting 2am on the 8th local time on Showsports4.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Just been talking to a couple of people in the know concerning the Superbowl, it seems ony Maadi House is the only expat club showing it (access is can be difficult), the other option is the Boss Bar Maadi.


----------

